

In analytics it pays to know where your data is from – Provenance is everything - niallsco
http://napes.co.uk/blog/wheres-your-data-from/

======
niallsco
Provenance is an increasingly popular topic in the food industry as quality
scandals and ethical sourcing of produce push their way to their way to the
front pages of the press but have you considered how tracking the provenance
of your data can add value to your data analytics?

